
Twenty Seconds Curriculum Vitae in LaTex - carspa
https://github.com/spagnuolocarmine/TwentySecondsCurriculumVitae-LaTex
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

